# A place to plane wood in Toronto.



## januarybros (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi,

Is there a place where I could receive a planing service in Toronto?

Thanks.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Check a place that does moulding and cabinetry. I have a friend who works at royal woodworking (in Aurora) that I have visited on occasion to pick up beadboard for burning (and a back splash). Find a similar outfit and give them a call - they certainly have the capabilities.

I can't remember if a public workshop once existed, or if it was an idea for a business my dad and I came up with (like going to the gym). I suppose you could search for something like that. You could also call busybee tools in Concord to see if they know people.

That's all I got.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you want thickness planing or planing for edge joints... or both?

Wherever you decide to go, they wood (PUN !!...aka "would") benefit from knowing what you want to have done.

I don't think you will have much of a problem finding someone to help you.

Good Luck

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Check a place that does moulding and cabinetry. I have a friend who works at royal woodworking (in Aurora) that I have visited on occasion to pick up beadboard for burning (and a back splash). Find a similar outfit and give them a call - they certainly have the capabilities.


^^^^^This^^^^^

If it's only a piece or two, they may do it out of goodwill.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

januarybros said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a place where I could receive a planing service in Toronto?
> 
> Thanks.


Make sure they straighten the board first before planing, took me a while before I learned that a bowed board going into a planer will come out a bowed board. The opposite side being planed, has to be run over a jointer first. And keep your boards 2"-6" longer than needed.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just over $100 investment. I have cleaned them up since.


----------

